# state of windows os



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

"Like" fer sure, 5 years is an eternity in the computer world.

if they charge more than a nominal amount to upgrade to 11 (or whatever it is), there will be a tidal wave exodus to Linux, including me.
.
.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Won't be a Windows 11. Skipped to 12. I believe its a free upgrade.






Windows 12 Release Date, ISO ,Features, Concepts and Updates


Get Windows 12 updates on release date, concept features. windows 12 ISO download 64 bit file available from microsoft. Download windows 12 latest version 2019



windows12update.com


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you. 
Linux, what's the learning curve on it? Does it have a free antivirus like ms defender? Malwarebytes, I can ask them. Thank you in advance.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Win12 info:
'Windows 12' Is Not What You Think It Is -- Redmondmag.com


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

carpdad said:


> Thank you.
> Linux, what's the learning curve on it? Does it have a free antivirus like ms defender? Malwarebytes, I can ask them. Thank you in advance.


Carp,

I've only experimented with Linux so far, so I'm far from expert. But there are a lot of different "flavors" of Linux and each has its own features and quirks.

Zorin is very much like Windows. You can play with it without installing it on your PC. Load it onto a USB stick and boot directly to Zorin. Zorin OS: Your Computer. Better.

In general, Linux is not nearly as vulnerable to viruses and hacks as is Windows. But yes there are free antivirus tools of Linux. Here are just a few: 5 Best (REALLY FREE) Antivirus Protection for Linux in 2020

Hope this helps.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

When Windows 10 came out, I remember Microsoft saying that they were going to stop increasing Windows version numbers. Instead, they release major updates (called "feature updates") every 6 months or so. These updates are what bring in the new features that previously were brought by installing a new version of Windows.

The good news is that once you've paid for Windows to run on a PC, you don't have to continue paying for those updates as long as the PC is "alive". So there's no need to worry about Microsoft releasing a new version right after you buy Windows 10. (You do, however, need to worry about Microsoft's incessant updates screwing something up that was working perfectly fine before - this seems to be Microsoft's specialty.)

Finally, if your worry is that in 5 years you'll need to buy a new version of Windows -- I suggest that you instead worry that your PC will be obsolete and/or broken within 5 years. The "broken" part is especially true of laptops that get lugged around a lot. (For example, out of 4 Microsoft Surface Pro 3 and 4 devices I've had for work or owned personally since 2015, 3 have developed problems that render them useless, always out of warranty. That's a particularly bad record, but generally I don't expect a PC to last more than about 5 years.)


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies. Dell's been fine with me and I am looking for a desktop. I'm using maybe mid 2000 alienware, core2duo, and i think replacing the cpu thermopaste solved auto shut off problems i had. I've replaced the factory hdd with solid state, replaced the factory video card with hdmi plug, added usb3, removed cpu cooler fan and added several 120mm quiet fans. Working fine for what i need, although i was itching for a new computer without really needing one. It is also future proofing but have no idea proof against what.
I maybe jumping the gun, but came across MS future plan called polaris and was wondering if this change will make the current windows 10 obsolete. MS is also saying windows 10 support will stop in 2025, so the question is: do i keeping using what i have for 3-4 years more and see what happens with ms os? I know the computer world changes quickly but experience so far says sitting back also works.
Thanks again, though, for sensible talk. I think you all made me keep my money for now.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Kudos for keeping your computer alive that long. I had a circa 2005 Dell model (core 2 duo) that I kept going for about 10 or 11 years. I upgraded the CPU and memory, installed a SSD, USB 3, etc. Each of these gave me a tiny increment in performance. Ultimately something shorted and blew one of the hard drives, and the PC wouldn't start. Rather than spend time monkeying with it, I finally just bought a modern PC to replace it. The speed compared to that old clunker is really like night and day, even after all the upgrades. If you depend on your computer (i.e., spend half your life on it), it's worth it to replace it every few years.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Microsoft has had the OS market for a while but I think as we old dogs (meaning older than computers being in every home) die out and are replaced by people using computers before they can even walk, you're going to find the willingness to move to an alternative like Linux will increase and the improvements in Linux versions will come even faster than they are now - wasn't that many years ago that most people had never even heard of Linux.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

stick\shift said:


> Microsoft has had the OS market for a while but I think as we old dogs (meaning older than computers being in every home) die out and are replaced by people using computers before they can even walk, you're going to find the willingness to move to an alternative like Linux will increase and the improvements in Linux versions will come even faster than they are now - wasn't that many years ago that most people had never even heard of Linux.


No, I think you're very wrong about that.

My teenager, and almost everyone in her age group, loves Apple products because they are "easy". The vast majority of people just want to use electronics without having to think much about how they work. That includes those who grew up with electronics. It's a tiny minority that has any interest at all in trying to understand how they work, to write code for them, or to deal with fixing and configuring them. Linux caters to that minority.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

What about the new Windows Polaris? Or is it just Vapor ware?
Time will tell.
I switched very late over to Windows 10 (had it running on my Diagnostics machine since it came out) on my personal machine, because Windows 7 did everything I wanted.
Can't say that Windows 10 was a big improvement over Win7, except for the Driver-support maybe.
Since I'm Microsoft Certified, I'd have to study and try out every new Flavor they are coming out with.
I have been experimenting with Linux for over 15 years, got several Virtual machines running all kinds of Linux Flavors, (Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint, and my Favorite, Suse.)
But when it comes to Business and making Money, I have to be up on my Windows 10 knowledge. Because this is where the Money is.
And it pays the Bills.
I use Linux only for troubleshooting, Raid-recovery, hacking and Fun.


----------



## StevenBrowz (Feb 26, 2021)

ZZZZZ said:


> Carp,
> 
> I've only experimented with Linux so far, so I'm far from expert. But there are a lot of different "flavors" of Linux and each has its own features and quirks.
> 
> ...


Yes, linux is not vulnerable and does not need any antivirus. Specially the free antiviruses are not the solution even for MAC.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

snic said:


> No, I think you're very wrong about that.
> 
> My teenager, and almost everyone in her age group, loves Apple products because they are "easy". The vast majority of people just want to use electronics without having to think much about how they work. That includes those who grew up with electronics. It's a tiny minority that has any interest at all in trying to understand how they work, to write code for them, or to deal with fixing and configuring them. Linux caters to that minority.


We have both Microsoft and Apple in the house. We can't even get Apple (phones or 2020 macbook pro) to completely work with our Canon printer.
Apple driver selection and detail is just plain bad, by comparison. Apple is "easy" only when ALL your equipment is Apple, but as soon as you try and make Apple work with something that isn't Apple... well... that's when the hair-pulling starts.

The bottom line is that Apple has a specific agenda in mind, and that is to make sure you own nothing but Apple products, and they actually go out of their way to make it a pain in the azz to go any other way. And their phones... Apple has been caught red handed actually slowing older phones down with software updates. When caught, the "CLAIM" was that the batteries on the older phones are getting weaker, so they have to run the software at a slower pace, but people aren't dumb. Apple doesn't make money if they are not selling new stuff.

What the answer is going forward, I have no idea because I also doubt it's linux (which I also have) and it's niche market stuff. But Apple? No. People don't want to get FORCED into one line of product.... and they certainly don't want to get forced into buying new equipment at Apple's demand. They want choice and universality.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

stick\shift said:


> Microsoft has had the OS market for a while but I think as we old dogs (meaning older than computers being in every home) die out and are replaced by people using computers before they can even walk, you're going to find the willingness to move to an alternative like Linux will increase and the improvements in Linux versions will come even faster than they are now - wasn't that many years ago that most people had never even heard of Linux.


I really do not see the world turning to Linux in the foreseeable future. Microsoft has done a remarkable job in marketing its OS and keeping it a mainstay in the business and government world.

Years ago, Apple thought they could gain market share by donating computers to schools. Their strategy was to have the students learn Apple and then when they got out into the workforce they would encourage employers to adopt Apple systems for their businesses. This plan has not worked simply because of cost. For the cost of a single business Apple, a company can purchase 2-3 PC based systems.

During his term as VP, Al Gore, a fan of Apple, actually tried to get the the offices that oversees the White House network to switch it's entire complex over to Apple. The cost to do this would have been 3 times what was being spent to maintain a PC based network.

To be sure Apple has its benefits. When it comes to media production, it beats out a PC based system hands down. But when it comes to running a business, the bottom line is always a factor and as long as the cost of PCs running a reasonably stable Microsoft OS remain low, they will continue to dominate for the foreseeable future.

To be clear, I think some of Microsoft's tactics are underhanded and they should have called been out on it. I have a theory that Windows ME, Vista and 8 were all beta versions forced on an unwitting public. Microsoft used this real world testing to find and fix major bugs in these operating systems which resulted in the much more stable XP, 7 and 10. Millions were forced to pay for the privilege of being Microsoft's guinea pigs. I know may other people in the IT industry who believe this as well. 

Microsoft has been in business for 46 years. It has weathered lawsuits, government sanctions and anti-trust penalties, 

The bottom line is Microsoft is a juggernaut in the business world and currently has the resources to maintain it's dominance. Short of a world impacting catastrophic failure of it's OS or until someone comes along with a significantly better one and at a lower cost, it's dominance is unlikely to change anytime soon.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Bob Sanders said:


> We have both Microsoft and Apple in the house. We can't even get Apple (phones or 2020 macbook pro) to completely work with our Canon printer.
> Apple driver selection and detail is just plain bad, by comparison. Apple is "easy" only when ALL your equipment is Apple, but as soon as you try and make Apple work with something that isn't Apple... well... that's when the hair-pulling starts.
> 
> The bottom line is that Apple has a specific agenda in mind, and that is to make sure you own nothing but Apple products, and they actually go out of their way to make it a pain in the azz to go any other way. And their phones... Apple has been caught red handed actually slowing older phones down with software updates. When caught, the "CLAIM" was that the batteries on the older phones are getting weaker, so they have to run the software at a slower pace, but people aren't dumb. Apple doesn't make money if they are not selling new stuff.
> ...


Yeah, no question Apple is in it to get you to buy as much of their hardware as possible. And I wouldn't be surprised at all if Apple purposely makes it harder for their hardware to play well with other manufacturers'. But, while I also certainly don't want to feel like I'm "FORCED into one line of product", I think you and I are the exceptions. People tend to like easy choices - having too many options is actually aversive. Apple built its entire empire on making the choices either nonexistent or easy, and people have eaten it up. Not everyone, but I have a teenager at home and I'd say 99% of her friends have iPhones and Macs. There's hardly a single Android, Windows PC and Chromebook. They are perfectly happy to have their choices constrained, AND they are happy to be "forced into buying new equipment" - everyone wants the latest iPhone. That isn't going to change until they have to earn their own money to pay for all these toys... but even then, many will stick to the Apple ecosystem.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

snic said:


> Yeah, no question Apple is in it to get you to buy as much of their hardware as possible. And I wouldn't be surprised at all if Apple purposely makes it harder for their hardware to play well with other manufacturers'. But, while I also certainly don't want to feel like I'm "FORCED into one line of product", I think you and I are the exceptions. People tend to like easy choices - having too many options is actually aversive. Apple built its entire empire on making the choices either nonexistent or easy, and people have eaten it up. Not everyone, but I have a teenager at home and I'd say 99% of her friends have iPhones and Macs. There's hardly a single Android, Windows PC and Chromebook. They are perfectly happy to have their choices constrained, AND they are happy to be "forced into buying new equipment" - everyone wants the latest iPhone. That isn't going to change until they have to earn their own money to pay for all these toys... but even then, many will stick to the Apple ecosystem.


Yeah... I understand.... I have a kid too... which is why I have apple in the house! It's a fad with kids. They clearly don't understand the hardware behind it all.... but I do... all too well! I'm the one she comes to every time she can't connect her iphone to this, or her macbook to that.... She just drops it off on my desk and says:
"Here Dad... I'm going to the park... can you fix this, for when I come back"


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Bob Sanders said:


> Yeah... I understand.... I have a kid too... which is why I have apple in the house! It's a fad with kids. They clearly don't understand the hardware behind it all.... but I do... all too well! I'm the one she comes to every time she can't connect her iphone to this, or her macbook to that.... She just drops it off on my desk and says:
> "Here Dad... I'm going to the park... can you fix this, for when I come back"


HA! Exactly....

I mean, at her age, I was programming computers (and getting paid for it), AND fixing my own father's PC issues. I was expecting the younger generation to do the same for me, but no luck.


----------

